# 2014 Chevy Silverado



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

well, at least a little different


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like the same truck with a more confusing instrument cluster. PASS


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Interior still looks chevy cheap as always. Keep up the same shoddy generic **** GM, no wonder they are still broke even after a bailout.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to a Morpace Automotive research seminar a few months ago and they had a truck there that was *just like* the interior on the new gm trucks and everyone in the group (about 40 people) hated it. Nothing but negative comments about cheap plastic, ugly appearance, too many buttons, and tons more comments.

I am surprised that gm would release something like that.

I guess until they fire their gamer type engineers they will have ugly trucks with small cramped interiors, short choppy wheel wells and boxed squared fenders as well as a hideous front end.

They tried to resurrect the old GM HD grill and they failed....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Good looking*

Well always been a Chevy man , nice changes . I have pulled and gave rides to people who own ford ,dodges and Toyota's than I count gave them rides to the dealer ship . 2006 Duramax 145,000 and still counting , brother has the same truck 2003 379,000 and still going strong . Well at least their not as ugly as a dodge LOL


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

artys only said:


> Well always been a Chevy man , nice changes . I have pulled and gave rides to people who own ford ,dodges and Toyota's than I count gave them rides to the dealer ship . 2006 Duramax 145,000 and still counting , brother has the same truck 2003 379,000 and still going strong . Well at least their not as ugly as a dodge LOL


LOL...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been putting off buying a new truck until the 2014 Silverado came out. 

Can't believe this is what I was waiting for. I really wanted to like it. 

I guess the old F150 can hang on a few months until the new F150 is released.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ewww


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Epic fail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats the difference?? No real body style change. and a bunch of "NEW" electronics that will be plagued with bugs for a couple of years.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

offshorefanatic said:


> Whats the difference?? No real body style change. and a bunch of "NEW" electronics that will be plagued with bugs for a couple of years.


They did manage to make it uglier, although I didn't think that was possible.

It has a new engine and tranny that is supposed to give you more towing power, and better gas mileage. Their answer to the ecoboost. Not worth it if you have to drive a truck that ugly..


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Squared off fenderwell, round tire. I have never understood that. UGLY. I'd buy a dodge before I bought that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

i like it but im a chevy man. all the chevys ive driven have given me very little problem except for 1 trans job compared to other makes ive owned. i wont ever buy a dodge, they smell funny inside to me for some reason.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

i like it but im a chevy man. all the chevys ive driven have given me very little problem except for 1 trans job compared to other makes ive owned. i wont ever buy a dodge, they smell funny inside to me for some reason.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Do these have special wipers?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Do these have special wipers?


Only the Texas Editions...I think GM is gonna try to push the fact that they can get the mileage out of a V-8 compared to having to go down to a "hot" V-6 like Ford or Dodge. Not much difference on the outside, i'll agree with that, hopefully they got something drivetrain wise that's worthwhile.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*chevy*

I have been a chevy owner for many years, I have had may trucks as well as a 2007 suburban I bought 5 yrs ago and let me tell you it is biggest POS i have ever owned. The most recent issue has been the electronic air ride shocks that are going to cost me $3000 to replace and the lift gate motor that will cost me $70, not to mention that the heater core is leaking radiator fluid. OH and I also forgot to mentions that i had to replace all the cheap plastic door handles. I will never and I mean never own another chevy from GOVERNMENT MOTORS who is now going to strap tax payers with millions of dollars.

Just saying - DON'T DO it because it looks good, do your research.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*chevy*

Oh yea, and the paint is flaking off all the ac and radio buttons like the all the other GM vehicles I have owned since 2003.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

SSST said:


> Only the Texas Editions...I think GM is gonna try to push the fact that they can get the mileage out of a V-8 compared to having to go down to a "hot" V-6 like Ford or Dodge. Not much difference on the outside, i'll agree with that, hopefully they got something drivetrain wise that's worthwhile.


Ok, let's see!

Ford F-150 with 3.5L ecoboost v-6
365 HP 
420 torque
22 mpg hwy 2wd

Chevy 1500 with 5.3L v-8
315 HP
335 torque
22 mpg hwy 2wd

Hmmmmmmm...... No brainier on this one!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll take the Ford truck for sure.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know where Ford is getting that torque # from but u put a 22' ft boat behind one and it sure doesn't seem like it has 420 lbs. of torque. I think that # is a little scewed.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

The only noticable difference I see is in the front grill. Guess cause that's all I'm used to seeing in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

SSST said:


> I don't know where Ford is getting that torque # from but u put a 22' ft boat behind one and it sure doesn't seem like it has 420 lbs. of torque. I think that # is a little scewed.


It could depend on the rear end. I think the early ones came with a high ratio for gas mileage. I believe they have added some other rear end choices that are better suited for towing.

I'm just starting to research it though.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

SSST said:


> I don't know where Ford is getting that torque # from but u put a 22' ft boat behind one and it sure doesn't seem like it has 420 lbs. of torque. I think that # is a little scewed.


Well, I have the 5.0 in my new F150 crew 4x4 lariat and it pulls great. It is rated @ 360hp & 385 torque. One of our ministers at my church has one with the 3.5L ecoboost and it pulls just as good and easy as my 5.0 does. W pulled a 20' heavy duty low boy with ~6000 pounds of materials using his 3.5L ecoboost from Houston to Dallas and it had no trouble.


----------

